# Your opinion on which joint papers are the best and have the least amount of issues like boating?



## Milky Weed (Sep 6, 2021)

Just wanted to hear what everyone’s favorite papers are. I personally like 3/4” zig zags or Raw king size hemp rolling papers.

The less paper the better in my experience.

I roll non Dutch style, and I have to be careful to only use as much paper as I need. Do any of you double wrap with EZ-Widers?


----------



## J232 (Sep 6, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Just wanted to hear what everyone’s favorite papers are.


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> View attachment 4981350


I’ll keep my eyes out first time Ive seen them. Looks like nice stuff I love zags


----------



## J232 (Sep 6, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> I’ll keep my eyes out first time Ive seen them. Looks like nice stuff I love zags


I’m in Canada, amazon is the best place to grab them for me. They are double in price compared to raw, OCB is decent too, and cheaper, I find them pretty clean. Not a fan of raw papers. Those organic zig zags burnt to nothing when lit up on there own, good glue too. I usually by papers in 25 pack bricks.

Not zig zag nice, but nice papers still for sure.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 18, 2021)

toronrohemp07 said:


> Best Cult-Favorite Rolling Papers: Bambú


Wow, lots of niche opinions
Which cult uses these, just wondering....
Is it Film noir types, or religious zealots?


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2021)

they are all right you know


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2021)

I prefer Elements. I heard OCB Black is good too.

I dont care for Raws...they taste harsh. I prefer Rice Paper over hemp...its much thinner and burns to nothing.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Vibes


----------



## Tamsy (Oct 29, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Just wanted to hear what everyone’s favorite papers are. I personally like 3/4” zig zags or Raw king size hemp rolling papers.
> 
> The less paper the better in my experience.
> 
> I roll non Dutch style, and I have to be careful to only use as much paper as I need. Do any of you double wrap with EZ-Widers?


ocb slim fits , or elements are my goto


----------



## Tamsy (Oct 29, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I prefer Elements. I heard OCB Black is good too.
> 
> I dont care for Raws...they taste harsh. I prefer Rice Paper over hemp...its much thinner and burns to nothing.


elements are boss , i got a pack silver ocb slim fits yes seem ok but note compares to elements


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2021)

Bought a box of clubs which are nice.
Otherwise raw blacks or OCB’s


----------



## Mellow old School (Oct 30, 2021)

Same brand for 20 plus years


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Nothing better than a good joint. This is what I have now. Don't laugh about the Zig Zag. I've been rolling joints with them for decades. And will continue to do so. 







I need to get another pack of RAW.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2021)

Another vote for Elements.
OCBs are decent too.

I used to be a RAW fan but grew tired of the inconsistency with their glue.

I rolled 72 of these up for a Christmas party. Total PITA and ended my love for RAW



Oh and on occasion I've been forced to use those thick ass Tops. Talk about harsh!


----------



## smokey0418 (Oct 30, 2021)

Primarily players but you always need some slow burning white zigzags


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I used to be a RAW fan but grew tired of the inconsistency with their glue.
> 
> I rolled 72 of these up for a Christmas party. Total PITA and ended my love for RAW


Glue is a bit thin on the Raws.
300+ of these with a rolling machine for the Appalachian Trail thru hikers, had a good outdoor crop that year.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Oct 30, 2021)

Old School Zig-Zag


----------



## J232 (Oct 30, 2021)

RAW owns elements and juicy jays among many others, not ocb or zig zag.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nothing better than a good joint. This is what I have now. Don't laugh about the Zig Zag. I've been rolling joints with them for decades. And will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the old school white zigzags. I like their 1-1/4s when rolling one for a group too. Not a lot of j sharing with COVID tho.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 30, 2021)

Free


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 30, 2021)

Irie


----------



## J232 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lion pride


----------



## RobCat (Oct 30, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Just wanted to hear what everyone’s favorite papers are. I personally like 3/4” zig zags or Raw king size hemp rolling papers.
> 
> The less paper the better in my experience.
> 
> I roll non Dutch style, and I have to be careful to only use as much paper as I need. Do any of you double wrap with EZ-Widers?


When i started smoking, 20 years ago, Id exclusively use french lights because it didn't leave a bad aftertaste but i don't see them around anymore. Ive always cut the paper down to compensate with the amount of bud. It does help somewhat


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 30, 2021)

I’ve always used the smallest inch size zags I don’t like rolling cannons, i like rolling a bunch of smalls and chain smoking them like cigs


----------



## cobshopgrow (Oct 30, 2021)

OCB black or the organic hemp ones, as thin as possible.


----------



## Rolla J (Oct 30, 2021)

I just recently tried Organic hemp Raw Blacks 1 1/4. They are ultra thin. Definitely burn slow. I usually get the 50 pack of raw papers and tips tho


----------



## cobshopgrow (Oct 30, 2021)

just bought some OCB organic hemp the first time as the blacks where out of stock.
seems theyre similar thin as the blacks just beeing made of hemp and have a natural unbleached color.
i can not tell a difference while smoking, but prob buy them in the future as its hemp.
i think its same/similar to the raw papers.


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 30, 2021)

Somebody say “old school”?


----------



## RobCat (Oct 30, 2021)

I bought a pack of "papers" about 10 years ago that was made of hemp sap. atleast i think thats what it was. clear as glass almost like you were smoking weed wrapped in plastic. didn't make the joint taste bad at the end either


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Zig zag silvers


----------



## laddyd (Oct 31, 2021)

Hempire, 1.39$ at the local gas station.


----------



## MiselfCare (Oct 31, 2021)

Zig zag white and gold's or zig zag ultra thins are my go tos (the ultra thins don't seem to stick good when its super humid out)


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 31, 2021)

So at the risk of getting flamed I had a pack of element papers before, and I didn't like them too much. I preferred my zags but maybe I didn't give them a chance?


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Zig zag silvers
> 
> View attachment 5020134


I need to look around to see how many different Zags there are, i had no idea hemp or silver style existed.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> So at the risk of getting flamed I had a pack of element papers before, and I didn't like them too much. I preferred my zags but maybe I didn't give them a chance?


Element are trash

Right alongside Raw and juicy j’s since Kesselman makes them all.


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 1, 2021)

Original orange zigs or French lights since day 1 around 30 yrs ago. Getting a lot of bad orange packs lately though. Double thick and or garbage glue


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 1, 2021)

Close to 4 bucks a pack here now. Cheep azz jobs are almost the same now but .99 cents.


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 1, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Original orange zigs or French lights since day 1 around 30 yrs ago. Getting a lot of bad orange packs lately though. Double thick and or garbage glue


Same with Bambu, changed the package three or four years ago, papers seem heavier and the glue is terrible on the regular size.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 1, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Same with Bambu, changed the package three or four years ago, papers seem heavier and the glue is terrible on the regular size.


did you buy them from their website?
china makes fake bambu papers now...


----------



## blgdlkbandit (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## blgdlkbandit (Nov 1, 2021)

might as well post the break up tray and grinder an amalgamation of 2 of my favorite shows....


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 2, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> did you buy them from their website?
> china makes fake bambu papers now...


Tobacco store, packs say made in Spain and packed in Argentina.


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 2, 2021)

blgdlkbandit said:


> might as well post the break up tray and grinder an amalgamation of 2 of my favorite shows....View attachment 5021167


That grinder is such good vibes


----------



## blgdlkbandit (Nov 2, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> That grinder is such good vibes


 Right? my girl bought it, shes a keeper.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 2, 2021)

I was a Zig Zag man for most of my life, but then I switched over to Raw Black about a year ago.

For all of you who are saying the gum sucks, roll the joint and lick the backside of the paper. It will get the gum moist without licking it off.

Here’s a standing joint. No filters.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 2, 2021)

King Size





Amazon.com: 5 booklets x GLASS Clear Rolling Paper King Size - 100% Natural - 200 Papers : Health & Household


Buy 5 booklets x GLASS Clear Rolling Paper King Size - 100% Natural - 200 Papers on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

JOB orange pack is and always will be the king.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 2, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Tobacco store, packs say made in Spain and packed in Argentina.


hmm next time if want you can check the display case it comes out of and should have a code or a sticker that you can verify online...
of course i guess they could fake the sticker...

ez widers seem pretty close to bambu but they only come with 24 papers and bambu got the magical 33 lol


----------



## HGCC (Nov 6, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Same brand for 20 plus years
> 
> View attachment 5019560


I get super happy anytime I see that brand. 20 plus years ago they sent me a crapload of papers to hand out as a promotional type thing. They were hard to get used to as I had always used plain job and zigzag type papers.

My normal paper nowadays are the zig zag blue/silver ultra thin papers.


Randy's forever!


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 6, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> burning joints of pure bubble hash


I have questions sir…


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

I have always used the small Zig Zags, or cut the 1.5's in half. But when we bought the riverhouse I found a couple packs of Raw. I bought a couple more packs when those ran out, then bought the 500 pack. Since I only smoke joints on camp nights, I guess I'll be using Raw for a while.


----------

